# To Ron (Shuckins). This is WAR!



## Mr. Dave

Code:


youtube.com/watch?v=-sXsld-NwH0

Unable to post links, so I have circumvented this obstruction!

ALL THAT IS NEEDED TO BE SAID! WATCH THE VIDEO! ESPECIALLY YOU RON!

Silly voices, beware.


----------



## Hannibal

Wait a minute here. Your still new to the forum so let me clue you in. Mr. Shuckins (Ron) is NOT a force you want to mess with. He "IS" the bombing "GOD" around these parts. Just want to give you fair warning before you decide to start this fight!!!


----------



## stew

Silly Kid.....You have LOST Your MIND!!!! Maybe the "Master" will spare you with mercy for your MADNESS!!!!!! LMAO


----------



## Zogg

this could be awesome, he actually made a video (also i have the only view apparently)

here ya go


----------



## Mr. Dave

I may be new to this battlefield, but I will deliver an armament that will be a force to be reckoned with! Know that I am no child when it comes to the woes of war! *Viking Battlecry*

MY PAYLOAD WILL SHAKE THE VERY GROUNDS!


----------



## Hannibal

Wow..... just Wow!!


----------



## Zogg

I like this thread.


----------



## sligub

Check out this thread to see if you have the arms stockpile to stand upto Ron

http://www.cigarforums.net/forums/vb/cigar-pictures/261904-shuckins-stash.html


----------



## StogieNinja

I'm floored. You must have nuts the size of wrecking balls.



Heaven help you. Cause Ron's going to shuck you.


----------



## Oldmso54

The you tube video is hillarious - this should be good fun but methinks David knoweth not what he hath gotten himself into :razz:


----------



## David_ESM

All balls, no brains :wink:

Tag for outcome.


----------



## Zogg

He could own a B&M *shrug* (only way im thinking he could have the power lol)


----------



## FWTX

The Death Wish


----------



## David_ESM

FWTX said:


> The Death Wish


Indeed... There is a striking similarity between Paul Kersey and Ron :wink:


----------



## Oldmso54

I just watched that video 2 more times and I can't stop laughing... I hope something happens quick because I can't hardly wait to see it ound:


----------



## WyldKnyght

opcorn: opcorn: opcorn: opcorn: opcorn:


----------



## quo155

Friggen awesome Dave! The video is great...but this is a battle that CAN NOT be won... :faint:

*RG* added for the size of your BALLS..._so Derek told me!_ ound:


----------



## bpegler

Boost for your RG! Well done!

Don’t let Ron intimidate you.

The Mouse that Roared!


----------



## stew

The only rational explanation for this is.......David was addicted to eating lead paint chips as a kid and he is completly MAD!!!!! Wait a minute here.....HHHMMMMM is he even old enough to shave yet???? LMAO


----------



## Zogg

no rg from me for empty threats.. you must prove yourself!!


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Great video love the Kennedy tone!!!!!!!!!!!!!
:rockon::rockon::rockon::rockon::rockon:


----------



## Cigar Noob

I have the mental picture of shuckins palming his head, while slapping him silly with Zilla. How can this end any other way than with an atomic-wedgie? 

Bonus points for the video, very creative. Certainly would like to see something to back up these bold words, I'll stay tuned.


----------



## asmartbull

Mr. Dave is probably Ron's long lost nephew
that has the keys to his house....

Ron's probably going to get hit with his own inventory...



Never mind, that's just the conspiracy theorist in me.


----------



## tobacmon

*I can't believe what I just heard, read--I'll give you some advice--Don't Piss in the man's Cornflakes..........or Don't Start none won't be none!*

*edit--more advice--lick your wounds and let sleeping dogs lay..I GOT MORE---LOL*


----------



## dahu

you know how small guys in bars are usually running there mouth...they usually have a very big friend somewhere in the shadows. This guy must have a very, very large friend somewhere. 

as soon as you give the little guy your attention, you get a cheap shot in the back of the head.... 

Any coincidence that Ron just sent the mother of all bombs to Smelvis, and now "mr. Dave" shows up?? all I'm saying is it could be a trap. Dont let your guard down for a minute Ron.


----------



## sweater88

Brother, in the words of the great Ivan Drago....."You will lose"


----------



## primetime76

Mr. Dave said:


> Code:
> 
> 
> youtube.com/watch?v=-sXsld-NwH0
> 
> Unable to post links, so I have circumvented this obstruction!
> 
> ALL THAT IS NEEDED TO BE SAID! WATCH THE VIDEO! ESPECIALLY YOU RON!
> 
> Silly voices, beware.


Dude, you are letting your mouth write a check that your ass SURELY can not cash. Tread lightly friend....if ALL of ZK can't take down the man, NOBODY CAN!


----------



## primetime76

"You don't tug on Superman's cape,
You don't spit into the wind
You don't pull the mask off that ol' Lone Ranger
And you don't mess around with Ron


----------



## chef-zorba

Chuck Norris called out Shuckins last year in the same manner you have just done.............lets just say..........that was the last we heard of Chuck Norris........


----------



## Rock31

This should be good


----------



## nealw6971

sligub said:


> Check out this thread to see if you have the arms stockpile to stand upto Ron
> 
> http://www.cigarforums.net/forums/vb/cigar-pictures/261904-shuckins-stash.html


Heh. I was just about to point toward that link... and just think... that showcases only 2 of his humidors... 2... as in dos, duece, double... you catch my drift, right?


----------



## nealw6971

asmartbull said:


> Mr. Dave is probably Ron's long lost nephew
> that has the keys to his house....
> 
> Ron's probably going to get hit with his own inventory...
> 
> Never mind, that's just the conspiracy theorist in me.


Well... he did seem to be channeling Kennedy... so... conspiracy theory may not be too far out there... hmmmm.


----------



## nealw6971

primetime76 said:


> Dude, you are letting your mouth write a check that your ass SURELY can not cash. Tread lightly friend....if ALL of ZK can't take down the man, NOBODY CAN!


I'm there with ya' brother, 'cept for that whole ZK thing... I mean... we all knew where that was going... or not going... anyway.


----------



## nealw6971

Well, you get points for the video, brother... 

But ummmm... in the words of a fallen California Governator...

Asta La Vista.


----------



## Mr. Dave

It seems my threats have brought the onlookers. You know, back in a time before those fangled video cameras... people would go onto the fields and watch the battles from afar. ON OCCASION stray cannon balls would hit the civilians!


----------



## nealw6971

Mr. Dave said:


> It seems my threats have brought the onlookers. You know, back in a time before those fangled video cameras... people would go onto the fields and watch the battles from afar. ON OCCASION stray cannon balls would hit the civilians!


Ahhhh... now we understand... you have cannon balls...

I think we've figured out the problem here, gents! (and ladies!)


----------



## smelvis

Mr. Dave said:


> It seems my threats have brought the onlookers. You know, back in a time before those fangled video cameras... people would go onto the fields and watch the battles from afar. ON OCCASION stray cannon balls would hit the civilians!


Hi Mr. Dave
BTW Great name. We are aware there are many people with large collections out there some do get serious and lay people like little ol Ron out. But honestly and no dis respect intended but until we see some pictures these are just words on virtual paper. I myself hope you are for real because we need some excitemnet and it's fun. So here's to ya hoping you are real. :high5:

Dave

But until we see pictures it didn't happen. :razz:


----------



## Mr. Dave

My armaments do not include just the likes of Tobacco. No, see I assume the idea of total war and mutual destruction. Cigars may be the primary salvo, but with salvos come fodder and flak. Gentleman, and ladies, understand that on the 'morrow... I will make Ron surrender with my insurmountable might! Bombings shall commence!

Why spoil the goods? I'll let Shuckins deliver the photography once the aftermath has hit. 


And should I not have enough munitions to upset even his foundations, I can atleast say I fought back valiantly (if not in vain!).


----------



## kapathy

:yield::yield: you may want to pack a few of these i think youll need them


----------



## bwhite220

*think happy thoughts* *think happy thoughts* *think happy thoughts* *think happy thoughts* *think happy thoughts* *think happy thoughts* *think happy thoughts* *think happy thoughts* *think happy thoughts* *think happy thoughts* *think happy thoughts* *think happy thoughts* *think happy thoughts* *think happy thoughts* *think happy thoughts* *think happy thoughts*


----------



## Oldmso54

If this is for real (IF)... this should be very interesting. And to Mr. Dave - notice that Ron (shuckins) has not ventured a response to your threats. All the more reason to prepare thyself....


----------



## Hannibal

Mr. Dave said:


> My armaments do not include just the likes of Tobacco. No, see I assume the idea of total war and mutual destruction. Cigars may be the primary salvo, but with salvos come fodder and flak. Gentleman, and ladies, understand that on the 'morrow... I will make Ron surrender with my insurmountable might! Bombings shall commence!
> 
> Why spoil the goods? I'll let Shuckins deliver the photography once the aftermath has hit.
> 
> And should I not have enough munitions to upset even his foundations, I can atleast say I fought back valiantly (if not in vain!).


Well if nothing else this should prove interesting!!


----------



## the_brain

Recipe for disaster.

1) Enter forum as noob;
2) Call out our dark lord himself in a serious manner;
3) Make your attempt;
4) Become another Hoffa, whereabouts unknown...

I like the attempt, but DUDE......

Mr. Bill may have been a better moniker.


----------



## Mr. Dave

_*"You got moxie kid, I'll give you that. You got moxie."*_


----------



## Oldmso54

Mr. Dave said:


> _*"You got moxie kid, I'll give you that. You got moxie."*_


Delusional methinks!!


----------



## Tyrone Shoolace

This should be interesting......


----------



## smelvis

Oldmso54 said:


> If this is for real (IF)... this should be very interesting. And to Mr. Dave - notice that Ron (shuckins) has not ventured a response to your threats. All the more reason to prepare thyself....


Ron doesn't have to he know he has but to whistle and me and a few others like me will be at his side in seconds


----------



## Oldmso54

smelvis said:


> Ron doesn't have to he know he has but to whistle and me and a few others like me will be at his side in seconds


And that's what GOOD FRIENDS are for!!!


----------



## Desertlifter

Aninjaforallseasons said:


> I'm floored. You must have nuts the size of wrecking balls.


More likely they were crushed by wrecking balls. No lucid being would call out Ron.

Ron's so badass that one time he bombed Nick Perdomo, Alec Bradley, and Castro....

And they all had to buy coolidors.


----------



## bwhite220

smelvis said:


> Ron doesn't have to he know he has but to whistle and me and a few others like me will be at his side in seconds


OMG! You are screwed, bro-chacho! Wave the white flag now and apologize before you sniff somewhere that you will regret later!


----------



## jerobinson17

Desertlifter said:


> More likely they were crushed by wrecking balls. No lucid being would call out Ron.
> 
> Ron's so badass that one time he bombed Nick Perdomo, Alec Bradley, and Castro....
> 
> And they all had to buy coolidors.


Ha ha thats awsome


----------



## primetime76

Uh oh...I have a feeling that we might be seeing our good friend Jenady soon. that is IF Ron doesn't think that he can handle this punk solo. Ron, Dave and Jim are the most destructive force known to mankind...you think you know, sir...but you have no idea what you are getting yourself into. Ron smokes, fairly regularly, cigars with more age and sense than you are displaying.


----------



## Mr. Dave

The salvo is nearly prepped, the storm is brewing... so much so I will require my aid of UPS to send this munition. Believe me, no bomb has ever been sent like this before. This is unprecedented. (Ron, I think you will even be surprised.) The salvo goes out tomorrow. 

David

And with that note, gentlemen and gentleladies - I must retreat to my porch where I will enjoy a spoil from this day. I must grieve for the sudden crater where my mailbox once was.


----------



## socalocmatt

For some odd reason I have a feeling that David just might knock the bahjesus out of Sir Ron and might even knock ol' Zilla on his butt. I dont know why but I'm have a couple ideas of what could be sent that would give such a disastrous and well deserving blow. 

opcorn:

Oh, and I dig your vid on Google+. RG for you sir.


----------



## Mr. Dave

Where I lack in pure quantity of tobacco I make up in other affairs. Oh there will be cigars, but so much more.


----------



## bwhite220

........panties?


----------



## bwhite220

..........pop rocks?


----------



## bwhite220

.......Justin Bieber Valenine's Day cards?


----------



## bwhite220

.......Dixie Chicks cassette tapes?


----------



## Mr. Dave

I laughed out loud on that one. Hot cigar almost landed right in my lap!


----------



## Mr. Dave

The new tag! Who added that peppery blow!


----------



## bwhite220

Mr. Dave said:


> The new tag! Who added that peppery blow!


Yeah, that was pretty low. Not cool.


----------



## Mr. Dave

Oh I don't mind. All is fair in love and war. And I love making war. 

It's all in good fun


----------



## bwhite220

Mr. Dave said:


> Oh I don't mind. All is fair in love and war. And I love making war.
> 
> It's all in good fun


Okay, now I think you're sick. :smile:


----------



## Cigar Noob

bwhite220 said:


> Yeah, that was pretty low. Not cool.


I think we call that douche-y in these parts. I don't even know how to add tags, I never notice them except when people comment on them. This fella certainly has bravado, I'm waiting to see the results before dumbing it down to insults.


----------



## Mr. Dave

Jonathan, I don't think it was ever made as an actual insult. I think it was more a jesting comment in the form of a tag. I don't think there is any ill-will intended at all anywhere in this thread. We're all just having fun.


----------



## Rock31

It's inappropriate,

Now back to the war!


----------



## E Dogg

I think what would be really funny is if Mr.Dave sends an aresenal of Sultan signatures thinking he's getting payback


----------



## bwhite220

HAHAHAHA


----------



## nealw6971

E Dogg said:


> I think what would be really funny is if Mr.Dave sends an aresenal of Sultan signatures thinking he's getting payback


LMAO


----------



## smelvis

Mr. Dave said:


> Oh I don't mind. All is fair in love and war. And I love making war.
> 
> It's all in good fun


I'm starting to root for you just so my buddy get some cool sh*t man! 
:rockon:


----------



## Zogg

smelvis said:


> I'm starting to root for you just so my buddy get some cool sh*t man!
> :rockon:


thats what im hoping for!


----------



## ouirknotamuzd

just wanted to make sure I got a good seat to watch the show...best of luck to you,Dave....I think you're going to need it.


----------



## Cigar Noob

smelvis said:


> I'm starting to root for you just so my buddy get some cool sh*t man!
> :rockon:


:amen: I think we can all agree on that!


----------



## Mr. Dave

Regardless of how this war ends, honestly guys - you've all not only made my day - but my week and possibly the month of August. I have to say, the camaraderie here is strong, and I am very lucky to of found this place. 

May my bombs find their target(s).


----------



## Zogg

Mr. Dave said:


> Regardless of how this war ends, honestly guys - you've all not only made my day - but my week and possibly the month of August. I have to say, the camaraderie here is strong, and I am very lucky to of found this place.
> 
> May my bombs find their target(s).


:eyebrows:


----------



## dougdog76861

cant wait to see how this plays out good luck


----------



## smelvis

Mr. Dave said:


> Regardless of how this war ends, honestly guys - you've all not only made my day - but my week and possibly the month of August. I have to say, the camaraderie here is strong, and I am very lucky to of found this place.
> 
> May my bombs find their target(s).


Oh Crap yeah Hey Welcome to Puff bro
Dave here from Washington the Seattle area. Ditto this is the place to be a lot of great peeps here man!


----------



## Kaiden

Mr. Dave said:


> I laughed out loud on that one. Hot cigar almost landed right in my lap!


Dave,

I have been a long time reader and very seldom reply! However with that said, I could not pass up this chance and just sit back and watch from the side lines,

Sir Dave, I hope that you know you will have other things land in your lap! I am sure a Hot cigar would be of preference after you feel the wrath of SHUCKINS!

That video is amazing, most likely the best laugh I have had in ages! Thank you Shuckins for that! The great warrior will ruin you!

Good luck Dave, just remember you are only a Man when you admit you are wrong! Wait, never mind... your toast....

Tagging along....:fencing:


----------



## nealw6971

Mr. Dave said:


> Regardless of how this war ends, honestly guys - you've all not only made my day - but my week and possibly the month of August. I have to say, the camaraderie here is strong, and I am very lucky to of found this place.
> 
> May my bombs find their target(s).


+1 to that. It's a great forum and we're all glad you're here. Good luck going up against Ron. Heh.


----------



## Oldmso54

OK - I was offline fairly early last night so I apparently missed quite a bit: What is a "tag" and what the heck happended there and there is a comment that could be interpreted that Ron possibly made a video back??

If someone can bring me up to speed on those 2 things (I've read and re read the last 3 pages over and over) feel free - and it doesn't have to be here - you can PM me as I"m heading to a meeting till noon in about 15 minutes.


----------



## Swany

It would be funny if Ron actually let this one go. Hmmmmmmmmm:ask:


----------



## quo155

Oldmso54 said:


> OK - I was offline fairly early last night so I apparently missed quite a bit: What is a "tag" and what the heck happended there and there is a comment that could be interpreted that Ron possibly made a video back??
> 
> If someone can bring me up to speed on those 2 things (I've read and re read the last 3 pages over and over) feel free - and it doesn't have to be here - you can PM me as I"m heading to a meeting till noon in about 15 minutes.


I am with Shawn...wondering the same thing! I know what a tag is...but what y'all talking about..._is there another video???_

:ask:


----------



## mturnmm

Exactly what have you been smoking!! Only a thimble full of his aresenal has been published here on Puff...and you call him out...for real!! These new kids have, in the words of Don Corleone "No Respecto!"


----------



## chewwy26

darn it where is my popcorn eating emoticon can someone share some popcorn please :ask:


----------



## E Dogg

chewwy26 said:


> darn it where is my popcorn eating emoticon can someone share some popcorn please :ask:


just type : popcorn : without the spaces between the colons

opcorn:opcorn:opcorn:opcorn:


----------



## Mr. Dave

Heading to the office to prep the salvo. Anyone know if Ron is married? Gotta ensure collateral damage.


----------



## shuckins

that is a great video mr dave! i really liked the part about the threat of war...lol.
although i never take such comments lightly,i have heard them many times before,and i'm still standing.

oh,and here's a little something for you to think about:
9405 5036 9930 0200 9843 69


----------



## primetime76

shuckins said:


> that is a great video mr dave! i really liked the part about the threat of war...lol.
> although i never take such comments lightly,i have heard them many times before,and i'm still standing.
> 
> oh,and here's a little something for you to think about:
> 9405 5036 9930 0200 9843 69


Awwww shit...look what you went and did.

We are gathered here today to morn the loss of another young (and naive) Puffer...Mr. Dave. He has visions of greatness but his timing and target were ill concieved. May he rest in peace.


----------



## the_brain

PREEMPTIVE STRIKE!!! We knew our Dark Lord was monitoring this thread....


----------



## E Dogg

ound: too funny


----------



## Mr. Dave

Going to have to double the payload!


----------



## the_brain

Question is if Mr. Dave (soon to feel like Mr. Bill) will even get his shot off....


----------



## primetime76

Mr. Dave said:


> Going to have to double enforce the bunker!


There...fixed that for ya! ound:

lane:


----------



## StogieNinja

Mr. Dave said:


> Going to have to find a double, to act as a decoy in an attempt to avoid the reprecussions of what I've started!


Further fixed.


----------



## quo155

Oh HELL NO David!

_Like it was said before_...look what you went and did...!!!

Now, where's the "walk"...because you sure are talking a lot of "talk!"


----------



## sweater88

I think you may have picked a hell of a week to stop sniffing glue, errrrrr, pick on Ron. He is in the process of getting hit hard by many of us, and now this? This is gonna be scary


----------



## Mr. Dave

UPS comes to pick up my packages at 4. Little do they know something sinister lurks


----------



## bwhite220

Im so excited!! My nipples are hard!!


----------



## Mr. Dave

Hahahahahahahaha


----------



## Mr_mich

Shuckins is having one hell of a month I hope you deliver on all this talk, just so you can put a finnishing touch on August aka "bomb the hell out of Shuckins month


----------



## akneipp

shuckins said:


> oh,and here's a little something for you to think about:
> 9405 5036 9930 0200 9843 69


100 posts of blah, blah, blah and one post of actual action.

This thread is like the total opposite of a Michael Bay movie.


----------



## Oldmso54

Man - actulally do some work for a few hours and don't be on PUff and look what I find... I need streaming video to keep up with this thread. 

And in true Ron fashion a counterattack launched before the actual attacK on him. I/m beginnning to think Ron actually wrote the book "The Art of War"!


----------



## sweater88

Oldmso54 said:


> Man - actulally do some work for a few hours and don't be on PUff and look what I find... I need streaming video to keep up with this thread.
> 
> And in true Ron fashion a counterattack launched before the actual attacK on him. I/m beginnning to think Ron actually wrote the book "The Art of War"!


well if we've learned one thing from this thread its that we should all just stop working....oh and that Ron doesn't take kindly to threats (but we knew that):bolt:


----------



## ouirknotamuzd

Oldmso54 said:


> Man - actulally do some work for a few hours and don't be on PUff and look what I find... I need streaming video to keep up with this thread.
> 
> And in true Ron fashion a counterattack launched before the actual attacK on him. I/m beginnning to think Ron actually wrote the book "The Art of War"!


that was written by Sun Tzu over 2500 years ago,Shawn..I don't think even Ron is that old....or Smelvis for that matter.


----------



## ouirknotamuzd

Mr. Dave said:


> Going to have to double my insurance policy


fixed it better


----------



## Rock31

LMAO @ shuckins launching another.


----------



## primetime76

Oh, and because my ZK brother Pete has got me all fired up...THIS isn't war, THIS is a piddly little pea shooting match (from you) and return fire will be a howitzer. You want war? Follow along and listen up...ZK vs Ron is a W A mutha f*cking R! We bombed him with over 20 participants AND we have a little something in the works...oh yeah, this time it's PERSONAL! War...LMAO


----------



## Zogg

LOL @ tags..

"cajones grande , epic battle , group hug , poor unknowing slob , retarded guy , ron , ron wins you lose , shuckins , war"


----------



## Mr. Dave

"_Command? I require the codes for launch._"

*Tatuaje courtesy of Shuckins. 
_"What's that? Oh. Why, yes yes of course. Codes are...

9405 5102 0079 3025 1603 97

Prepare for launch._"

Nah I'm just kidding.

BOMBS AWAY!


----------



## akneipp

Oh that's cute, you send cookies.

'Hey everybody, watch out for the cookie bomber!!!!'

Somebody change this guy's name to Mr. Cookies or something.

As an (former) Ohioan, I'm ashamed of your style sir. I would expect more from a man from Loveland. I grew up in Milford by the way (so feel free to judge me for that).


----------



## Mr. Dave

These are special cookies. One box has cookies... one box has something entirely different!


----------



## Oldmso54

ouirknotamuzd said:


> that was written by Sun Tzu *over 2500 years ago*,Shawn..*I don't think even Ron is that old*....or Smelvis for that matter.


So Pete - I take it you don't believe in reincarnation...?????


----------



## Zogg

Cookies? Those cookies better be pudding flavored!


----------



## nealw6971

Personally, I'm a big fan of cookies... especially the chocolate chip kind. Just sayin'.


----------



## mturnmm

Mr. Dave said:


> "_Command? I require the codes for launch._"
> 
> *Tatuaje courtesy of Shuckins.
> _"What's that? Oh. Why, yes yes of course. Codes are..._
> 
> _9405 5102 0079 3025 1603 97_
> 
> _Prepare for launch._"
> 
> Nah I'm just kidding.
> 
> BOMBS AWAY!


Those look like they could be special cookies...and is that "a" whisker I see??


----------



## Mr. Dave

Perhaps. Been growing my beard for 21 years. Am I making good progress?


----------



## Zogg

Mr. Dave said:


> Perhaps. Been growing my beard for 21 years. Am I making good progress?


thats pretty bad, i have more facial hair and i shaved this morning.. and 21 years ago i was a wittle fetus


----------



## Mr. Dave

I'm exaggerating surely, but it just comes in slow for me, always has. I'm always clean-shaven usually due to my work with Congresswoman Schmidt.


----------



## sweater88

Did someone say they had a problem with cookies?

If you have a problem with cookies, you have a problem with yourself. :yo:


----------



## carpenter

this thread is fun. I can't wait to see the outcome of it all.


----------



## sweater88

I wonder how nervous Mr.Dave is after seeing the pudding bomb Ron hit Smelvis with :wink:


----------



## Mr. Dave

Lets just say, Ron sends knives. I'll go the next blade up.


----------



## sweater88

Mr. Dave said:


> Lets just say, Ron sends knives. I'll go the next blade up.


you sent him a sword? I am pretty sure he has the proper utensil for cutting cigars

:fencing:


----------



## Mr. Dave

We'll see... I might have to retaliate after his salvo hits.

Fellow puffers... bombers and Bogarts a like. It's been a long, long day - and tomorrow I have to start it all over again. Heading to bed, take care folks!

D.D.


----------



## sweater88

Mr. Dave said:


> We'll see... I might have to retaliate after his salvo hits.
> 
> Fellow puffers... bombers and Bogarts a like. It's been a long, long day - and tomorrow I have to start it all over again. Heading to bed, take care folks!
> 
> D.D.


Good idea. You sir, are going to need your sleep


----------



## RGraphics

Oh no, a cookie bomber.


----------



## Zogg




----------



## shuckins

hi mr dave,it's me,shuckins...maybe you remember me from the war. i just stopped by to see how thing's were going on your end,and to let you know everything was fine here.

oh,by the way,guess what?

9405 5036 9930 0202 1285 87


----------



## Mr. Dave

I'm getting my battle axe.


----------



## shuckins

Mr. Dave said:


> I'm getting my battle axe.


not sure if you have met him yet,but zilla will be back tomorrow...


----------



## sweater88

shuckins said:


> not sure if you have met him yet,but zilla will be back tomorrow...


:jaw:


----------



## primetime76

shuckins said:


> not sure if you have met him yet,but zilla will be back tomorrow...


...don't forget about Uncazillz, Dr Bomb, Grampazilla and the rest of the family. Mr. David is in over his head. And calling the Mrs. David a battle ax isn't very nice...Ron doesn't take kindly to people who talk like that about the fairer sex.


----------



## FWTX

"All too often kind acts are taken for granted.
Today's generosity is rewarded in kind.
May my payload find its way to you speedily and arrive to your manner in good time.
Enjoy the spoils&#8230;"

I thought the title of this thread was *"This is WAR!"*

Sounds more like "Come for a sleepover, mommy's making pudding - XOXO, Mr. Dave"

can you sing? - "Sunshine loolypops and rainbows..."


----------



## Mr. Dave

Now my coworker wants to know why I can't stop laughing.


----------



## the_brain

Every time I see this thread's title, all I can think of is Desert Storm. Mr. Dave playing the part of Iraq.


----------



## stew

Mr. Dave said:


> Perhaps. Been growing my beard for 21 years. Am I making good progress?


No, No, No!!! Thats not a BEARD, thats just a little peach FUZZ....I take it your little Kitty must have ran away!!!LMAO


----------



## Mr. Dave

Well Stew, hopefully this whole experience will put a little hair on my chin.


----------



## nealw6971

I think Mr. Dave's MO may not have been to incapacitate Shuckins... 

He may be trying to goad him into depleting his nuclear stockpile with pre-emptive counter-attacks. 

Notice that during the time Mr. Dave has been being a chatty-cathy about his battle axe and his cookies... that Ron has hit the button twice already with his pre-emptive counter-attacks.

Of course, what Mr. Dave may not know is that Ron's inventory is never-ending... or maybe he does... hmmmm... the plot thickens. :spy:


----------



## fiddlegrin

Mr. Dave said:


> The new tag! .....!


HeheeheeheheeheeheeeheeheeeheHahahahahahahaahahahaha! :lol:

I just added the "Dead Man Walking" tag ........... ound:

Rock On good Sirs! :wave: op2:

.


----------



## FWTX

(OFF TOPIC - Dave, hows the new Deus Ex???)


----------



## Mr. Dave

Really enjoying it. Has some bugs I'm not happy about but doesn't stop me from enjoying it


----------



## socalocmatt

nealw6971 said:


> Of course, what Mr. Dave may not know is that Ron's inventory is never-ending... or maybe he does... hmmmm... the plot thickens. :spy:


When Ron sends out a bomb, double that amount magically appears back in his humidors.


----------



## Oldmso54

nealw6971 said:


> I think Mr. Dave's MO may not have been to incapacitate Shuckins...
> 
> He may be trying to goad him into depleting his nuclear stockpile with pre-emptive counter-attacks.
> 
> Notice that during the time Mr. Dave has been being a chatty-cathy about his battle axe and his cookies... that Ron has hit the button twice already with his pre-emptive counter-attacks.
> 
> Of course, what Mr. Dave may not know is that Ron's inventory is never-ending... or maybe he does... hmmmm... the plot thickens. :spy:


Quite a valid point Neal - I was thinking the same thing - awful lot of talk on one side - double ACTION from the other side! I think you may be on to something.... Could the post office be THAT far away from Mr. Dave???


----------



## chef-zorba

No idea whose side to choose. Growing up in Northern Ohio I feel like I must side with Mr. Dave. BUT...knowing that my mailbox, house, yard, car, neighbors cat, Subway down the street, shoes, empty coffee cup, box of crayons, washing machine, 5 square miles surrounding my house, cannot be safe from a Shuckins assualt, I am obligated to possibly stay right in the middle on this and watch from the sidelines as a spectator............ 


Go Buckeyes


----------



## David_ESM

Is this still going? I figured the 1 man uprising would have been squashed by now.


----------



## socalocmatt

David_ESM said:


> Is this still going? I figured the 1 man uprising would have been squashed by now.


USPS Priority takes 2 days. op2:


----------



## Mr. Dave

I've sent my first salvo yesterday, I'm prepping more munitions to retaliate quickly. One of the packages is sharp, one is sweet (sent) and one is shiny. More to come...


----------



## Oldmso54

Not much to squash when apparently only one side is participating in the "...WAR!"


----------



## kapathy

chef-zorba said:


> No idea whose side to choose. Growing up in Northern Ohio I feel like I must side with Mr. Dave. BUT...knowing that my mailbox, house, yard, car, neighbors cat, Subway down the street, shoes, empty coffee cup, box of crayons, washing machine, 5 square miles surrounding my house, cannot be safe from a Shuckins assualt, I am obligated to possibly stay right in the middle on this and watch from the sidelines as a spectator............


fence sitter .... lolop2:


----------



## socalocmatt

Mr. Dave said:


> I've sent my first salvo yesterday, I'm prepping more munitions to retaliate quickly. One of the packages is sharp, one is sweet (sent) and one is shiny. More to come...


A sword, some puddin, and a BRAND NEW CAR (eat your heart out Bob Barker)!!


----------



## Johnpaul

Watch out Ron its a trap!!!


----------



## barbiturica

I have heard about this bombs and i don't have no tiny idea what is this, can some one help me to understand?


----------



## mturnmm

David_ESM said:


> Is this still going? I figured the 1 man uprising would have been squashed by now.


 Not only has it not been squashed it has grow tributaries!
http://www.cigarforums.net/forums/vb/cigar-bombs/297291-ron-shuckins-war-part-deux.html


----------



## mturnmm

Johnpaul said:


> Watch out Ron its a trap!!!


 Yeah it is a trap!!
Admiral Ackbar's "It's a trap!" scene - YouTube


----------



## lord sevein

This thread is hilarious. I'm curious to see how it turns out.

opcorn:


----------



## sweater88

chef-zorba said:


> No idea whose side to choose. Growing up in Northern Ohio I feel like I must side with Mr. Dave. BUT...knowing that my mailbox, house, yard, car, neighbors cat, Subway down the street, shoes, empty coffee cup, box of crayons, washing machine, 5 square miles surrounding my house, cannot be safe from a Shuckins assualt, I am obligated to possibly stay right in the middle on this and watch from the sidelines as a spectator............
> 
> Go *L*uckeyes


FTFY


----------



## jerobinson17

lord sevein said:


> This thread is hilarious. I'm curious to see how it turns out.
> 
> opcorn:


Agree I wanna see the outcome myself.


----------



## primetime76

lord sevein said:


> This thread is hilarious. I'm curious to see how it turns out.
> 
> opcorn:





jerobinson17 said:


> Agree I wanna see the outcome myself.


Seriously? YOu don't know how this is going to end...well, it will end with a bang, or a boom...depends on how much Ron sends...and it will end the mouth of Mr. David. Just hope, fo his sake, that Ron's offering doesn't land in his lap, or he will forever be known as "Mrs. David".


----------



## Mr. Dave

Hey guys, uploading an introductory / story video to let you guys get to know me a bit better. There will be an "eye-popping" moment at around 18:00 minutes. Hope you guys enjoy getting to know me a bit better here soon!


----------



## Oldmso54

Mr. Dave said:


> Hey guys, uploading an introductory / story video to let you guys get to know me a bit better. There will be an "eye-popping" moment at around 18:00 minutes. Hope you guys enjoy getting to know me a bit better here soon!


I aint watching anything for 18 minutes unless it's a mafia movie, shoot em up, action adventure or has naked women in it. Seriously - we have to watch 18 minutes of you to get to know you better??? :bowl: Just send Ron the giant bomb and we'll look at his pics of it arty:


----------



## Mr. Dave

Shawn it was more or less so I could have an excuse to enjoy a cigar on the porch! Haha


----------



## Johnpaul

primetime76 said:


> Seriously? YOu don't know how this is going to end...well, it will end with a bang, or a boom...depends on how much Ron sends...and it will end the mouth of Mr. David. Just hope, fo his sake, that Ron's offering doesn't land in his lap, or he will forever be known as "Mrs. David".


:clap2: :clap2: :clap2: :clap2: :clap2: :clap2: :clap2:
But didn't you mean Mrs. Cookie?
:whoo::whoo::whoo::whoo:


----------



## Oldmso54

Mr. Dave said:


> Shawn it was more or less so I could have an excuse to enjoy a cigar on the porch! Haha


Well - OK - I guess - I've got about 5 minutes or 5 hours before I can have one! Either have to leave work early or if not it won't be until after dinner plans with friends - Oh the dilemma's in life!!

BTW - are you gonna throw in a naked lady in the film at least? Can I say that??


----------



## sweater88

Oldmso54 said:


> Well - OK - I guess - I've got about 5 minutes or 5 hours before I can have one! Either have to leave work early or if not it won't be until after dinner plans with friends - Oh the dilemma's in life!!


This does not seem like a very difficult decision Shawn, I mean, from an outsider's perspective.


----------



## Oldmso54

sweater88 said:


> This does not seem like a very difficult decision Shawn, I mean, from an outsider's perspective.


You have a point Joe - shall I give my boss your # or just have all my calls forwarded to you for the next 45 min??? :cell:


----------



## sweater88

Oldmso54 said:


> You have a point Joe - shall I give my boss your # or just have all my calls forwarded to you for the next 45 min??? :cell:


lol....point taken :wave:


----------



## Mr. Dave




----------



## E Dogg

Hahaha. It's intensional! You also should get a patch, that would be cool, arrrre. 

You politicians... all of you are great orators, really.  (okay, some aren't)


----------



## socalocmatt

Thats an awesome eye trick! Cool video. Havent been able to go through all of it yet. I figure I will save it for Monday which will probably be the next time I will have a chance to enjoy a cigar. Kudos to you sir.


----------



## getkennard

Interesting thread so far. The ending looks inevitable, but the road certainly looks entertaining. Carry on.


----------



## sweater88

I bet Ron watched this vid through the scope of his rifle.

Mr. Dave....Great video brother, you know, Calvin Coolidge often used his cigars as "props" to get his point accross, of course he was a man of few words, and alas you are not lol. But seriously I did enjoy the vid, why I sat and watched for half an hour I have no idea..........On a serious note, I know a guy that lost his eye and he now has a prosthetic one made of coral, hand painted and apparently the muscles and other stuff actually attach to it and it moves with his remaining eye now (took a year or so)...

I have also noticed that you seem to own an oddly high number of black polo shirts.....hmmmmm


----------



## Mr. Dave

Coincidence, but I have a few.


----------



## nealw6971

Film Review of Mr. David's Full-Length Pr0no Movie:

I will say that I've never seen the 3-match technique used like that... 

Gotta' love your enthusiasm, brother... 

We'll have to help you out in developing your beer palate, though.

It's awesome how you talk around your cigar. Lovin' that. Very cinematic and über cool.

Definitely appreciating the PSA around 13:45 or so. 

Dude... congrats on the weight loss! Been there, done that and you are to be commended. I didn't go to CA to lose my weight, though, however, I can see the benefits... hotties on the beach and such. 

'Grats on kicking cancer's ass. Srsly. But get rid of the Coors. We'll help you with that.  Cool party trick, though. I have to agree with others, though, a pirate patch would be wicked cool. And damnit, I wanted to make fun of your video, but that'd be like making fun of a one-eyed dude, and we all know that's not cool.  

UC Bearcats...  Sorry. Oh dude... KU? Srsly? Oh dear. I'll help you with that. 

Part of the movie you go into politics and that was kind of like blah blah blah, but otherwise, cool. 

I did a google search on Jean Schmidt... a photo of Michelle Bachman came up... that was disappointing.

Yeah, no money in Journalism... unless you're Diane Sawyer...

Mmmmmm... coffee... (I laughed out loud at that).

Ahh, and the crucial point of the movie... the war with Shuckins. Yes, indeed, it is a mistake. Brave of you to fight, stupid... but brave. You'll have lots of mourners at your graveside, though. 

"The Family Business"... well, it's almost a mob movie... didn't someone say they wanted a mob movie?

Shuckins is not compensating... at least that's what all the ladies say... 

"Hmmmm..." Obsidians and Coors... I think you started unraveling because of the beer. Just my 2-cents. 

Okay, Dave, pleasure to meet you, too. No doubt we'll be good friends... but your war is your war, like it or not. In the end, it will be our good friend Shuckins laughing... veni vidi vici...

Cool video, dude. Well, done... but videos don't win wars. Cookies, might, but not videos. And to wrap this up, I have to say that your ability to wage war is deeply suspect, based solely on the fact that you drink Coors Light. We must change that if you are to have any chance at all. 

Happy puffing, brother and welcome to Puff.


----------



## Cigar Noob

sweater88 said:


> On a serious note, I know a guy that lost his eye and he now has a prosthetic one made of coral, hand painted and apparently the muscles and other stuff actually attach to it and it moves with his remaining eye now (took a year or so)...
> 
> I have also noticed that you seem to own an oddly high number of black polo shirts.....hmmmmm


I watched a "how it's made" shows and prosthetic eyes was on one of the shows. It was just like his. The thing I saw didn't attach to the eye, but they are like a giant contact in shape and sit on top of the ball-like muscle. As that muscle pivots, so does the "cap" on top of it. Outside of staring at the pupil, I bet it would be very hard to tell if someone has one of those.


----------



## Zogg

^ hence why i didnt notice in the first video!


----------



## Johnpaul

Thank you Neil. You are kind of freaking me out because I was thinking all the same stuff. Great review.

Welcome to Puff bro but you need to improve your lighting technique and ditch your nasty beer. I want to put on the record that Californians do not promote the drinking of Coors and I would assume he did not pick up that disgusting habit in the short time he was with us. just saying. And just a word of advice from a fellow half sighted fool, wave the white flag and apologize before it gets too embarrassing for you. Your bringing cookies to a stick fight son. He's got fine malt and you got Coors. Please for the sake of all that decent bow down and admit defeat.


----------



## Mr. Dave

Oh guys, I know - can't stand coors. ( I actually left it outside - half a "beer" left.) I'm a Sam Adams guy, and a Kentucky Bourbon Barrel Ale drinker... Coors is just the only thing left in the house. Yuck. 

As for the lighting, I'm all outta butane and all I had was a grill lighter and a few matches - not to mention it was a bit windy on that porch! 

If I admit defeat, I'm going to have to commit Cigar-puku. (Not sure how sepuku would work with cigars, but I better figure it out.) Or I suppose I could drown myself in a tub of pudding. That would work.


----------



## Johnpaul

Mr. Dave said:


> Oh guys, I know - can't stand coors. ( I actually left it outside - half a "beer" left.) I'm a Sam Adams guy, and a Kentucky Bourbon Barrel Ale drinker... Coors is just the only thing left in the house. Yuck.
> 
> As for the lighting, I'm all outta butane and all I had was a grill lighter and a few matches - not to mention it was a bit windy on that porch!
> 
> If I admit defeat, I'm going to have to commit Cigar-puku. (Not sure how sepuku would work with cigars, but I better figure it out.) Or I suppose I could drown myself in a tub of pudding. That would work.


Hey slow your roll Dave. We are ribbing you but please their is no reason to lie. You like Coors, fine, that's okay we all have an awkward stage. But please own your own failings. It is the first step to recovery. I'm glad you know about Sam Adams, that's good, baby steps. Maybe Neil can help you find your way into a nice hefeweizen or perhaps an easier to digest pale ale.


----------



## sweater88

Mr. Dave said:


> Oh guys, I know - can't stand coors. ( I actually left it outside - half a "beer" left.) I'm a Sam Adams guy, and a Kentucky Bourbon Barrel Ale drinker... Coors is just the only thing left in the house. Yuck.
> 
> As for the lighting, I'm all outta butane and all I had was a grill lighter and a few matches - not to mention it was a bit windy on that porch!
> 
> If I admit defeat, I'm going to have to commit Cigar-puku. (Not sure how sepuku would work with cigars, but I better figure it out.) Or I suppose I could drown myself in a tub of pudding. That would work.


yes well you could have turned the label AWAY from the camera, this would have been my strategy. Sam Adams huh? well you are on the right track. If you ever see a beer called "Pliny the Elder" get it, and you will gain respect of beer drinkers and brewers alike. Others to try, anything sierra nevada makes, anything Stone makes, and of course, drink the local beers wherever you are. as for whiskey, I too appreciate good bourbon, and love scotch. Try an Islay scotch, the peat will stand up to the diesel smokes you talk about liking.

By the way, a more commonly available beer (for summer amyway) is pilsner urquell...This beer is light in color, but the complexity of the flavor is a work of art for the relatively small amount of malt that is used. This is considered one of the finest beers in world, and all beer enthusiasts will agree that it is the original pilsner. Don't be fooled by Miller's advertising, they are far from a true pilsner.


----------



## Rock31

Gratz on the weight loss and beating the big C....and o man you are a fast smoker.

Glad to have ya!


----------



## chef-zorba

Welcome brother! Thats one hell of a story to say the least man. Future politician for sure!

Have to say when you busted out the grille lighter....that was funny as hell!! :rofl:


----------



## Mr. Dave

The "Kentucky Bourbon Barrel Ale" is actually a beer. 4 pack costs 22$ though... @[email protected] It's amazing.

As for my drink of choice?

Glenlivet, 12 year or 15 year.


----------



## sweater88

Mr. Dave said:


> The "Kentucky Bourbon Barrel Ale" is actually a beer. 4 pack costs 22$ though... @[email protected] It's amazing.
> 
> As for my drink of choice?
> 
> Glenlivet, 12 year or 15 year.


ooops missed the "ale"

Glenlivet, a speyside man huh? That is to be respected, an islay is worth a try though...you might not return to the vallies of the speyside, nor the highlands, when you taste the peat and the ocean in the coastal single malts


----------



## nealw6971

Mr. Dave said:


> Oh guys, I know - can't stand coors. ( I actually left it outside - half a "beer" left.) I'm a Sam Adams guy, and a Kentucky Bourbon Barrel Ale drinker... Coors is just the only thing left in the house. Yuck.
> 
> As for the lighting, I'm all outta butane and all I had was a grill lighter and a few matches - not to mention it was a bit windy on that porch!
> 
> If I admit defeat, I'm going to have to commit Cigar-puku. (Not sure how sepuku would work with cigars, but I better figure it out.) Or I suppose I could drown myself in a tub of pudding. That would work.


Neal's 12 Step Program to Better Brew:

1) Admit that you like Coors/Bud/Insert flavorless beer brand name here. _____________

2) Go to the liquor store and glance at Sam Adams (which is a good beer, btw), but pass it by. Better beers are on the horizon.

3) Find the "mix pack" section. If said liquor store does not have a "mix-pack" section, leave the liquor store and proceed to the next.

4) For your first mix-pack, select beers from the following micro-breweries: Breckenridge, Rogue, Anchor Steam, New Belgium, Great Divide, DogfishHead, Flying Dog, Yuengling, Boulevard, Sierra Nevada, insert quality micro-brewery name here____________. It's okay to pick ANY beers you want. Don't be intimidated by telling you that you have to drink seasonally.

5) Admit that PBR is actually a good beer when it's ice cold and you've been mowing.

6) Memorize the following: IPA, Unfiltered Wheat, Porter, Stout, Pale Ale, Pilsner, Trippel, Red Ale, Scottish 60- and 90-shilling, Barley Wine, Imperial (Insert beer style here). Also learn about the different types of hops and what they're used for and about the different malted grains... These are basics, but will give you street cred.

7) Admit that it's okay to drink unfiltered wheat beer, but tell the waitress "No, I don't want a damn orange slice in it!" And say it with conviction. Be willing to accept the flatulatory consequences of drinking said unfiltered wheat.

8) Memorize your new mantra: Corona is NOT real beer. It is south of the border skunk piss placed in a clear bottle and beer has no business being in a clear bottle.

9) By now, you should be finished with your mix-pack. Have a friend drive you back to the liquor store for a refill of different micro-brews.

10) While at the liquor store, pick up an extra case of New Belgium Trippel. Send it to Neal. It's one of his favorite beers. But don't use USPS, that's illegal.

11) Learn to quickly locate the ABV% and divide it into the price to see how much bang you're getting for your buck. If a six-pack is over 7% and it's under $8.00... buy it! That's a great deal.

12) PM Neal and talk to him about brewing your own beer. It's fun and it's a great tasting hobby!

12.5) Don't drink lambics. Lambics are not beer. Okay, they are beer, but they're sour and I hate sours, so I say they aren't beer. The ONLY palatable lambic is Sam Adams Cranberry Lambic, which should only be enjoyed around Christmas.

Okay, that was 12.5 steps, but by the time you've drank two mix-packs, you won't remember if you've done 12 or 20 steps. 

Beer snobbery isn't really snobbery... true beer aficionados are much like the guys here at Puff. Friendly and willing to give out information to whomever will listen.

BTW, David, I'm just kidding around with you. Sam Adams is a great start, I love most of the beers they make, plus they have a great philosophy and great customer service. And I'll drink Coors... if it's the last beer I'll ever have and if I'm really really thirsty.


----------



## shuckins

sweet hit mr dave!

http://www.cigarforums.net/forums/vb/cigar-bombs/297426-mr-dave-fires-back.html


----------



## ouirknotamuzd

primetime76 said:


> Oh, and because my ZK brother Pete has got me all fired up...THIS isn't war, THIS is a piddly little pea shooting match (from you) and return fire will be a howitzer. You want war? Follow along and listen up...ZK vs Ron is a W A mutha f*cking R! We bombed him with over 20 participants AND we have a little something in the works...oh yeah, this time it's PERSONAL! War...LMAO


YEAH!!!!!!!...we're tired of gettin' pushed around by that big cowboy-hat wearin',more cigars than God,bombing everyone on the planet meanie:anim_soapbox::mad2:

holy shit..did I just say that?....nah,must be the mind control device Brain bombed me with.

wait a damn minute...I get it now...The Brain is trying to destroy me by trying to make me call out Shuckins.

I'M GONNA DESTROY THAT EVIL FREAKIN' MOUSE!!!!!!


----------



## ouirknotamuzd

Oldmso54 said:


> So Pete - I take it you don't believe in reincarnation...?????


of course I do...I didn't get to be this demented in just one lifetime...I'm just sayin' that Ron and Smelvis are so old they probably invented reincarnation:biglaugh::biglaugh:


----------



## ouirknotamuzd

Mr. Dave said:


> Hey guys, uploading an introductory / story video to let you guys get to know me a bit better. There will be an "eye-popping" moment at around 18:00 minutes. Hope you guys enjoy getting to know me a bit better here soon!


we should probably save it for Mr Dave's memorial service.


----------



## the_brain

ouirknotamuzd said:


> YEAH!!!!!!!...we're tired of gettin' pushed around by that big cowboy-hat wearin',more cigars than God,bombing everyone on the planet meanie:anim_soapbox::mad2:
> 
> holy shit..did I just say that?....nah,must be the mind control device Brain bombed me with.
> 
> wait a damn minute...I get it now...The Brain is trying to destroy me by trying to make me call out Shuckins.
> 
> I'M GONNA DESTROY THAT EVIL FREAKIN' MOUSE!!!!!!


Told you I was warned to treat you as special...


----------



## Mr. Dave

CAP'N DAVE! CAP'N DAVE! WE'VE BEEN HIT SIR! WE'VE BEEEN HHIIIITTTT

We saw the method of delivery...









We saw the ordinance...









But not even the powers that be could stop our mailbox from ....

_*Being blown the F**K up....*_
























Boxcutter in hand... I inched towards the instrument of destruction... knowing what consequences lay beyond this point...










Blast... he got me.










DOUBLE BLAST! I'M SURROUNDED!










OH THE HUGE MANATEE!!!

*Third black shirt in three days... I just noticed that. Whoever pointed out I wear too many black polos - I hate you now. 

I'LL GO OUT IN A BLAZE OF GLORY. FIRE ALL ZE MISS-AISLES.


----------



## E Dogg

Classic....


----------



## mturnmm

If Mr. Dave was to send Shuckins an Old used eye I would....I would....well I don't know what I would do but...it would be epic!


----------



## Zogg

you only wear black polos!!! :O


----------



## Cigar Noob

I think the punishment for losing this war should be a changing of your name to Mr. Black Polo


----------



## nealw6971

Cigar Noob said:


> I think the punishment for losing this war should be a changing of your name to Mr. Black Polo


I second this motion. Does the motion carry and can we have a vote?


----------



## Cigar Noob

nealw6971 said:


> I second this motion. Does the motion carry and can we have a vote?


We might need to set up a poll.... :laugh:


----------



## shuckins

hi mr dave!
just thought i would let you know zilla is back from his camping trip.

as you may or may not know,zilla recently signed up for the big buddy program at the jra (junior reptiles of america),and they just had their first overnight event.
it was a "get to know your buddy" event,and they went on a 2 day camping trip.

here is a pic of zilla and his little buddy freddy on a nature hike










he asked me if anything exciting happened while he was away,so i told him about the war with the black polo guy. he certainly enjoys a good war,so naturally he was excited,but then he got a little furious when i told him i thought you were surrendering. the last thing he said as he stomped away was grrrrr

it's probably for the best,he's still on probation for the tokyo incident,and would probably lose his big buddy status if he destryed another city.

i am diggin' the cookies though...


----------



## Oldmso54

Ahhh - another bombing friend to the mix !! Ron - your stories bring a smile to my face and laughter to my belly (and yes Kipp, it IS a big belly!) :laugh:


----------



## teedles915

Does anyone else find the tags on this thread to be hilarious??? :tape:


----------



## sweater88

Mr. Dave said:


> We saw the ordinance...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But not even the powers that be could stop our mailbox from ....
> 
> _*Being blown the F**K up....*_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Boxcutter in hand... I inched towards the instrument of destruction... knowing what consequences lay beyond this point...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Blast... he got me.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DOUBLE BLAST! I'M SURROUNDED!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> **Third black shirt in three days... I just noticed that. Whoever pointed out I wear too many black polos - I hate you now. *
> 
> 
> .


:rapture:


----------



## Mr. Dave

Me? Surrender? I think not. I'm prepping another salvo. May take me a few days to get it ready though.


----------



## ouirknotamuzd

there's only 2 cigars from Ron's love tap I don't recognize...the 1st cigar on the left from the 2nd bag and the 4th one to the right from the 2nd bag...could I please have some info on them or a clearer picture?..I'm always looking for new ordinance(I mean new cigars to try)


----------



## AlanP

Awesome thread guys!


----------



## Mr. Dave

Hey Pete, 

when I head back inside I'll get the names of the cigars for ya. They all looked AMAZING. I shared the Dirty Rat with my dad (Bob), and he really liked it. His response... "If we send Ron two dozen cookies a month, will he keep this up?" I just shook my head, haha.

Also, Ron - you've made me a LOVER of Tatuaje's.


----------



## quo155

Awesome hit RON!

Dave...hey David! _I hope your health is ok...because I have a feelings that things are going to get VERY rough for you bro!!!_


----------



## Mr. Dave

Pete,

those cigars you asked about were a Sultan's Ron Stacy Van Java, and the other was a A.J. Fernandez San Lotano!


----------



## Zogg

gonna need more than cookies and a 5'er XD

smelvis just hit him with multiple BOXES of cigars and shuckins sent him back pudding!


----------



## Mr. Dave

Working on something special, money is low due to college, rent, financial troubles in general. But I'm pulling out the woodwork on the next package.


----------



## primetime76

That san lotano Habano is freaking awesome!! Had one at cigar fest and it was delicious!


----------



## ouirknotamuzd

Mr. Dave said:


> Pete,
> 
> those cigars you asked about were a Sultan's Ron Stacy Van Java, and the other was a A.J. Fernandez San Lotano!


thanks,Dave...Ron sent you some superb sticks...enjoy


----------



## Mr. Dave

I don't doubt it. Ron definitely has turned me on to Tatuaje's..

I mean... that no good low down dirty PUFFer! He thinks he can pick on the little guy, but I will send bombs I tell you! BOMBS!

(...once I have some spare cash )


----------



## Johnpaul

Mr. Dave said:


> that no good low down dirty PUFFer! He thinks he can pick on the little guy, but I will send bombs I tell you! BOMBS!
> 
> (...once I have some spare cash )


Kind of reminds me of my teenager. She is always saying stuff like "When I get older i'm going to (insert ridiculously optimistic statement here) and i'll show you and then you'll be sorry, you'll see." White flag dude, white flag.

PS I will give you credit for a clever stunt though.

Current Score

Shuckins
+100 - preemptive strike
+100 - 2nd preemptive strike
+900 - just because he's the man

Mr. Dave
+100 - clever shit talking
-100 - cigar lighting skills
-100 - poor beer choice
+100 - taking your eye out
+ 50 - cookie strike
-100 - overuse of black polo shirt

current score Ron +1100 Mr. Dave -50


----------



## primetime76

Mr. Dave said:


> Pete,
> 
> those cigars you asked about were a Sultan's Ron Stacy Van Java, and the other was a A.J. Fernandez San Lotano!


...and you DO know who Ron Stacy is, right?? LOL


----------



## E Dogg

primetime76 said:


> ...and you DO know who Ron Stacy is, right?? LOL


LOL ound:


----------



## Mr. Dave

Wait a second...


----------



## E Dogg

LOL ound:ound:ound:ound:

yup...


----------



## Mr. Dave

Wow.

Wow...


WOW.


I'm framing it and putting it on my mantle. 

I will tell my grand kids... "You see, this cigar here? It was sent to me by THE Ron Stacy. Now how 'bout them apples!"

"Shut up grandpa."

*Also, wearing a GREEN shirt today. I broke the cycle!


----------



## E Dogg

You really had no idea who you were messing with, did you? 

ound:ound:ound:ound:ound:


----------



## Mr. Dave

E Dogg said:


> You really had no idea who you were messing with, did you?
> 
> ound:ound:ound:ound:ound:


Not a friggin' clue.


----------



## Zogg

Johnpaul said:


> Kind of reminds me of my teenager. She is always saying stuff like "When I get older i'm going to (insert ridiculously optimistic statement here) and i'll show you and then you'll be sorry, you'll see." White flag dude, white flag.
> 
> PS I will give you credit for a clever stunt though.
> 
> Current Score
> 
> Shuckins
> +100 - preemptive strike
> +100 - 2nd preemptive strike
> +900 - just because he's the man
> 
> Mr. Dave
> +100 - clever shit talking
> -100 - cigar lighting skills
> -100 - poor beer choice
> +100 - taking your eye out
> + 50 - cookie strike
> -100 - overuse of black polo shirt
> 
> current score Ron +1100 Mr. Dave -50


lol win


----------



## nealw6971

primetime76 said:


> ...and you DO know who Ron Stacy is, right?? LOL


Heh...  Who IS that masked man? *L*


----------



## nealw6971

Mr. Dave said:


> Not a friggin' clue.


How 'bout that white flag, Mr. Dave... we'll still let you bow out gracefully...

Here... take this... go ahead... it's okay... :yield:


----------



## the_brain

Mr. Dave said:


> Not a friggin' clue.


Ahhh, youth and stupidity, such a dangerous combination...


----------



## sweater88

Ron's noob bomb turned me on to Tats also, they are awsome!!!!:clap2:


----------



## bwhite220

sweater88 said:


> Ron's noob bomb turned me on to Tats also, they are awsome!!!!:clap2:


Same here!


----------



## mturnmm

Johnpaul said:


> Kind of reminds me of my teenager. She is always saying stuff like "When I get older i'm going to (insert ridiculously optimistic statement here) and i'll show you and then you'll be sorry, you'll see." White flag dude, white flag.
> 
> PS I will give you credit for a clever stunt though.
> 
> Current Score
> 
> Shuckins
> +100 - preemptive strike
> +100 - 2nd preemptive strike
> +900 - just because he's the man
> 
> Mr. Dave
> +100 - clever shit talking
> -100 - cigar lighting skills
> -100 - poor beer choice
> +100 - taking your eye out
> + 50 - cookie strike
> -100 - overuse of black polo shirt
> 
> current score Ron +1100 Mr. Dave -50


 I think the kid has potential...he is already a better BOTL than...with that being said....under that point system (which I beleive is accurate)....he has a lot to learn!


----------



## sweater88

mturnmm said:


> I think the kid has potential...he is already a better BOTL than...with that being said....under that point system (which I beleive is accurate)....he has a lot to learn!


hmmmmm


----------



## Mr. Dave

I knew something else was coming, but ...

Oh... help us all...

































A special announcement will be made today about the Republic of Dave's efforts in the Stogie War of the year of our Lord, Jesus Christ, Two-thousand and eleventy. Please stay tuned...


----------



## Johnpaul

Like everyone didn't see this coming! Way to go Ron. Bomb proof.

Final Score

Shuckins
+100 - preemptive strike
+100 - 2nd preemptive strike
+900 - just because he's the man
+400 - Double strike

Mr. Dave
+100 - clever shit talking
-100 - cigar lighting skills
-100 - poor beer choice
+100 - taking your eye out
+ 50 - cookie strike
-100 - overuse of black polo shirt
+200 - admitting defeat

final score Ron +1500 Mr. Dave +150


----------



## sweater88

start smoking or go get a cooler brother


----------



## Mr. Dave

... *Browses for coolers on e-bay.*


----------



## jp13

Mr. Dave said:


> ... *Browses for coolers on e-bay.*


Gonna need a bigger boat.


----------



## smelvis

Ah excuse me but THAT was a war. Mr. Dave I like you and you are a great addition to puff but dude that barley merits a blurb in the book of wars.

Weak dude week, entertaining but like a movie with a bad ending. :moony:


----------



## mturnmm

sweater88 said:


> hmmmmm


I meant he is a better BOTL than me


----------



## E Dogg

smelvis said:


> Ah excuse me but THAT was a war. Mr. Dave I like you and you are a great addition to puff but dude that barley merits a blurb in the book of wars.
> 
> Weak dude week, entertaining but like a movie with a bad ending.


^^LOL^^


----------



## Oldmso54

E Dogg said:


> ^^LOL^^


+1 ....


----------



## Mr. Dave

Gentlemen this is but a stepping stone. A cease fire will give me time to prep (need ze money) a real salvo worthy of a war.


----------



## shuckins

a cease fire?

but zilla was just getting ready to have some fun...


----------



## socalocmatt

LOL. I always love the Zilla pics.

Dave, doesnt "salvo" imply multiple strikes/launches at the same time?


----------



## nealw6971

socalocmatt said:


> LOL. I always love the Zilla pics.
> 
> Dave, doesnt "salvo" imply multiple strikes/launches at the same time?


As a politician, Dave just likes using cool words without knowing or understanding what they mean... *grin*


----------



## nealw6971

shuckins said:


> a cease fire?
> 
> but zilla was just getting ready to have some fun...


See, here's the thing... If I were Dave... and I saw this pic... I'd be like... "Holy Sh*t." Then I'd run from the room screaming...


----------



## smelvis

shuckins said:


> a cease fire?
> 
> but zilla was just getting ready to have some fun...


Well sorry Zilla if Mr Dave can't play Elvis say's he up for some fun arty:


----------



## Mr. Dave

socalocmatt said:


> Dave, doesnt *"salvo"* imply multiple strikes/launches at the same time?


I don't mince words Neal. 

lane:

No but seriously. :yield:

for now....


----------



## Mr. Dave




----------



## Oldmso54

Well Mr. Dave - I'll give you this: you nucking futts and quite entertaining - LOL :der:


----------



## Swany

shuckins said:


> a cease fire?
> 
> but zilla was just getting ready to have some fun...


LMFAO, Ron you forgot to lock the cabinet again. Jeeze, look at that mess Zilla made. I guess we all knew how that was going to end...

Good effort Mr Dave. I like your style. Now, go find a piece of tupperware for your spillage. Not even room for a hygro or humidifier.

Great job you guys...


----------



## Mr. Dave

Excellent journey guys... 17 pages of absolute awesome introduction to Puff. Love all of you, peace man. Peeaaaacceeee. YEAH BRAH!


----------



## nealw6971

LMAO... Mr. Dave, points for creativity. Heh... and of course deflecting attention to "The Brain" is never a bad thing... that damn mouse is hell bent on taking over the world. He's a bad, bad, mouse.


----------



## bwhite220

Ummmm....please keep wearing black polos. If that's all you own, at least wear that!


----------



## Un0fficial

Hey everyone,


I'm one of Daves friends and he's introduced me to these forums.. I've read this entire post and I have to say, this is one of the most interesting communities I've ever seen. One thing I'll keep in mind, do not start a war with Shuckins unless I want to die a horrible, horrible death.


----------



## nealw6971

Un0fficial said:


> Hey everyone,
> 
> I'm one of Daves friends and he's introduced me to these forums.. I've read this entire post and I have to say, this is one of the most interesting communities I've ever seen. One thing I'll keep in mind, do not start a war with Shuckins unless I want to die a horrible, horrible death.


Welcome... make sure to introduce yourself to the crew here on Puff over in the Newbie forum if you haven't already. 

BTW, smart man not messin' with Shuckins... and if 'Zilla gets involved... just bend over and kiss your *ss good-bye.


----------



## Cigar Noob

Un0fficial said:


> Hey everyone,
> 
> I'm one of Daves friends and he's introduced me to these forums.. I've read this entire post and I have to say, this is one of the most interesting communities I've ever seen. One thing I'll keep in mind, do not start a war with Shuckins unless I want to die a horrible, horrible death.


Quick question:

Are you also a Black Polo enthusiast?


----------



## the_brain

Best part is, now Mr. Dave will retreat and probably try things like the NST (http://www.cigarforums.net/forums/vb/cigar-pifs-maws/274217-noobie-sampler-trade.html) only to find his partner to be Zilla....


----------



## nealw6971

the_brain said:


> Best part is, now Mr. Dave will retreat and probably try things like the NST (http://www.cigarforums.net/forums/vb/cigar-pifs-maws/274217-noobie-sampler-trade.html) only to find his partner to be Zilla....


LMAO!


----------



## Zogg

Cigar Noob said:


> Quick question:
> 
> Are you also a Black Polo enthusiast?


:biglaugh:


----------



## Danfish98

This is just an amazing thread. I, as I'm sure most everyone else here, am very glad that you joined the forum Dave. One of these days we can all join together and try to resume war on our good friend Shuckins. Shuckins vs Puff.... nah, he'd still win.


----------



## shuckins

Un0fficial said:


> Hey everyone,
> 
> I'm one of Daves friends and he's introduced me to these forums.. I've read this entire post and I have to say, this is one of the most interesting communities I've ever seen. One thing I'll keep in mind, do not start a war with Shuckins unless I want to die a horrible, horrible death.


welcome to puff aaron!

of course,now i have your addy...lol


----------



## sweater88

hmmmm, Dave and his friend vs Shuckins and Smelvis, I smell a tag team match....that or a slaughter


----------



## Mr. Dave

shuckins said:


> welcome to puff aaron!
> 
> of course,now i have your addy...lol


----------



## Un0fficial

Cigar Noob said:


> Quick question:
> 
> Are you also a Black Polo enthusiast?


You guys are crackin' me up with the Black Polo thing. But sadly, I'm a white T-shirt/button up guy.

And a tag team match? I gotta get my arsenal up first


----------



## Un0fficial

shuckins said:


> welcome to puff aaron!
> 
> of course,now i have your addy...lol


In the words of Scooby Doo... Rut Roh


----------



## socalocmatt




----------



## ouirknotamuzd

Mr. Dave said:


> Gentlemen this is but a stepping stone. A cease fire will give me time to prep (need ze money) a real salvo worthy of a war.


I hate to remind you,Dave....but you surrendered...a ceasefire is technically when both parties agree to withhold hostilities until a further date...you told Ron he won....you threw in the towel....you tapped out...

this war is over and you did okay...but I don't think that Ron's gonna play with you anymore cuz he knows he's won,so he'll move on....you might as well move on too.


----------



## Un0fficial

Zilla Victim #50,000?

:biglaugh::biglaugh::biglaugh::biglaugh:


----------



## Mr. Dave

ouirknotamuzd said:


> I hate to remind you,Dave....but you surrendered...a ceasefire is technically when both parties agree to withhold hostilities until a further date...you told Ron he won....you threw in the towel....you tapped out...
> 
> this war is over and you did okay...but I don't think that Ron's gonna play with you anymore cuz he knows he's won,so he'll move on....you might as well move on too.


 But... but....

can I start another war in ... a little while?

*Pouts*

Seems like I haven't completely disabled that mind control device yet. Eep.


----------



## ouirknotamuzd

the_brain said:


> Best part is, now Mr. Dave will retreat and probably try things like the NST (http://www.cigarforums.net/forums/vb/cigar-pifs-maws/274217-noobie-sampler-trade.html) only to find his partner to be Zilla....


wouldn't that be delightfully ironic?


----------



## ouirknotamuzd

Mr. Dave said:


> But... but....
> 
> can I start another war in ... a little while?
> 
> *Pouts*


oh sure...absolutely...there's plenty of guys you can wage war against here....I have a bunch of buddies called the Zilla Killas who'd be more than happy to make your acquaintance....but you need to regroup and restrategize...plus you probably need to wash some of those black polos you like to wear...


----------



## ouirknotamuzd

Un0fficial said:


> In the words of Scooby Doo... Rut Roh


I was thinking more the lines of "Ohhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh shit"


----------



## Mr. Dave

:biglaugh:


I have laughed out loud during this thread more than the entire month. And I've laughed a lot...


----------



## shuckins

Mr. Dave said:


> But... but....
> 
> can I start another war in ... a little while?


sure,but remember...zilla's watching you...


----------



## bwhite220

LMAO


----------



## Mr. Dave

LMFAO

You're TOO much Ron. Ahahaha.


----------



## nealw6971

Hmmmm... 

Now that Pete is bringing some of the other groups into the mix... like the llamas, for instance... perhaps you should consider joining up with some fella's that have some firepower. Team Infidel, perhaps. 

We're a bunch of like minded individuals, we like to laugh, we like to smoke cigars, and we like to bomb the ever-lovin' crap out of mailboxes. 

I can put the good word in for ya' if ya' want, brother.


----------



## nealw6971

shuckins said:


> sure,but remember...zilla's watching you...


Ya know, if that's a bag for a bottle of Crown, Zilla might not be able to stand up for too much longer... I mean... I know he's big and bad and all... but so's that bag!


----------



## bwhite220

Or you can join my group! I'm the.......uh....I got nothing. Nevermind.


----------



## Un0fficial

shuckins said:


> sure,but remember...zilla's watching you...


I dont think we should underestimate Zilla...


----------



## Un0fficial

nealw6971 said:


> Ya know, if that's a bag for a bottle of Crown, Zilla might not be able to stand up for too much longer... I mean... I know he's big and bad and all... but so's that bag!


I tried to leave a visitor message, but couldn't find a place to do that (I think I need a few more posts under my belt).

Happy 900'th post


----------



## Zogg

nealw6971 said:


> Ya know, if that's a bag for a bottle of Crown, Zilla might not be able to stand up for too much longer... I mean... I know he's big and bad and all... but so's that bag!


Im glad im not the only one who noticed it was crown XD


----------



## Un0fficial

shuckins said:


> sure,but remember...zilla's watching you...


*another note to self*

When I get the chance to send Shuckins a bomb, include puddin' and crown.


----------



## nealw6971

Un0fficial said:


> *another note to self*
> 
> When I get the chance to send Shuckins a bomb, include puddin' and crown.


Ahhh, we have a fast learner here! We like you already... so long as you don't wear black polos all the time!


----------



## Un0fficial

nealw6971 said:


> Ahhh, we have a fast learner here! We like you already... so long as you don't wear black polos all the time!


Oh c'mon he doesn't look THAT bad in black polo's... 

By the way Neal, I've tried to respond to your message on my profile, as well as leave one on yours. Not seeing a reply button anywhere. I think I might need more posts perhaps.


----------



## nealw6971

Un0fficial said:


> Oh c'mon he doesn't look THAT bad in black polo's...
> 
> By the way Neal, I've tried to respond to your message on my profile, as well as leave one on yours. Not seeing a reply button anywhere. I think I might need more posts perhaps.


Yeah... and soon you'll be able to PM me.  Be patient... it'll happen.

As for the polos... it's not that he looks bad in them... (not that I really look at guys like that) it's just the appearance of how MANY black polo shirts he has... of course, then he posted the shirtless video... and I think we all agree we'd much rather have the black polos!


----------



## Mr. Dave

What are you talking about, it was a skin colored polo.


----------



## chewwy26

Amen that was the most build up and very disappointing. It was like buying drinks and talking to a 10 at the bar all night and then you end up taking home well you know, :tape: i wont say anymore ROFLMAo



smelvis said:


> Ah excuse me but THAT was a war. Mr. Dave I like you and you are a great addition to puff but dude that barley merits a blurb in the book of wars.
> 
> Weak dude week, entertaining but like a movie with a bad ending. :moony:


----------



## sweater88

It just occured to me that the Zilla Killas, while formidable, have far from killed Zilla.....maybe you should wage war on them Dave....:boink:


(jk, they will beat you down too):boxing:


----------



## Rock31

someone send a steak please.


----------



## ouirknotamuzd

nealw6971 said:


> Hmmmm...
> 
> Now that Pete is bringing some of the other groups into the mix... like the llamas, for instance... perhaps you should consider joining up with some fella's that have some firepower..._*or maybe you could join*_ Team Infidel, perhaps.
> 
> We're a bunch of like minded individuals, we like to laugh, we like to smoke cigars, and we like to bomb the ever-lovin' crap out of mailboxes._*..plus,we look absolutely smashing in black polo shirts*_
> 
> I can put the good word in for ya' if ya' want, brother.


fixed it.


----------



## Mr. Dave

Could be like the Rat Pack of PUFF. I see no problems Pete haha.


----------



## lord sevein

shuckins said:


> sure,but remember...zilla's watching you...


I loled so hard I spit out my coffee. I knew I needed to watch this thread - pure gold.

op2:


----------



## Un0fficial

lord sevein said:


> I loled so hard I spit out my coffee. I knew I needed to watch this thread - pure gold.
> 
> op2:


Hey, I would like to talk to you. Can you be on my groups ventrilo say... 6pm CST today?

vent.madeintx.org
6450


----------



## Ronjohn

Ron is the man in these parts. You better watch out! He's the bombing master!


----------

